

The Google-Waze aftermath: The good, the bad and the ugly - yanivf
http://geektime.com/2013/06/12/the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly-in-the-google-waze-deal/

======
gilikg
Thoughtful analysis. I wonder if the Israeli startup eco-system can now really
start balancing b2b and b2c investments, and become the east coast meet west
coast it can be.

------
orenbarzilai
imho the assumption that this deal will cause the industry 180 degrees change
is incorrect. It's an amazing company & an amazing deal but not a game changer
deal.

~~~
yanivf
I never said it wasn't. I just said it turned a lot of heads around when it
was bought for such a large amount of many. I've talked with many investors
who will now start to re-think they investment strategy considering they
automatically disqualified consumer oriented companies because they thought
companies like these won't be able to make it from Israel.

------
flamh2
Interesting analysis.

